# Quintana Beach County Park



## CastBaits (May 24, 2010)

Has anyone ever camped there are stayed in the cabins?
I was wanting to know what it is like?
Also, is the fishing there any good during December?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

Have also camped at Quintana, both in the cabins and rv. The cabins will accomodate approximately 4 persons and are well kept. The downside of staying here, either in the cabins or rv area, is that you have to walk quite a ways to get anywhere. Whether it is taking your belongings to the cabins or heading out to fish, there is no close parking to shorten the walking distance.
As for the fishing, the surf always does pretty well in the winter months with reds, BT's, pomps, whiting, etc... You also have the jetties within a short drive from the park. There is a lighted pier on the surf just down from the park, but it does not go out very far (knee deep water during high tide). Having said that, every once in a while the Specks do fairly well off the pier.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

We've camped in an rv at Quintana park many times over the years and have always had a great time!! The fishing is usually good off the jetties this time of year and is within walking distance from the camp ground. It's a good walk but we've done it many times, we love the park


----------

